# Savory Southwestern Waffles, Corn Meal, Chiles and Onion



## chilerelleno (Jul 28, 2018)

*Savory Southwestern Waffles, Corn Meal, Chiles and Onion*

These waffles are excellent, they come out of the iron with a wonderful outer crust and a moist inside.
Bits of Green Chiles and Onion in the buttermilk-n-cornmeal batter add bursts of savory flavor.
I highly recommend them to anyone that enjoys a good cornbread.
And this recipe makes for good fried cornbread too.

1c each Yellow Corn Meal, Masa Harina and Flour
2T Sugar
1T Baking Powder
1.5t Salt
2c Buttermilk
1/4c Butter, melted
2 large Eggs, beaten
1c  Green Chile, diced small
1c Sweet Onion, diced small

Mix dry ingredients in a bowl
In separate bowl, mix wet ingredients
Pour wet into dry and stir until just combined
Fold in chiles/onions and let sit for 10 minutes

Cook in lightly greased waffle iron till golden brown

Here they are served up with Pablano ABTs stuffed in Bacon Wrapped Thighs.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 28, 2018)

They certainly sound good!!
Al


----------



## WillRunForQue (Jul 28, 2018)

Sounds good, I am a waffle fan, wish I could get my family into them more, maybe this will be a winner!  I can see adding a nice helping of pulled pork to this.

I'm not a huge fan of biting into partially cooked onions though, so you ever saute yours first?  Or do you think they get tender in the waffle maker?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 28, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> They certainly sound good!!
> Al


They're are good Al, give'em a try.


i6quer said:


> Sounds good, I am a waffle fan, wish I could get my family into them more, maybe this will be a winner!  I can see adding a nice helping of pulled pork to this.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of biting into partially cooked onions though, so you ever saute yours first?  Or do you think they get tender in the waffle maker?


Thanks.
They go great with poultry, pork, beans and anything else that cornbread or bread goes well with.

You may certainly saute them first.
Mine are diced small and are have just a hint of crunch in the cooked waffle.
I love onions anywhere from raw to well caramelized, but in general like my veggies with some bite left in them.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 14, 2019)

Bookmarked for sure! Sounds and looks amazing!  Thanks for the link.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 14, 2019)

Sounds great! I'd top them with some Chorizo, Eggs, Jack Cheese and Taco Bell FIRE sauce, (only thing I like from them.) For a great Breakfast...JJ


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 14, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Sounds great! I'd top them with some Chorizo, Eggs, Jack Cheese and Taco Bell FIRE sauce, (only thing I like from them.) For a great Breakfast...JJ



I actually prefer the Hot over Fire.  It has better flavor to me.  I have a couple jars in the fridge...  Definitely not spicy but has a decent flavor to it. 

But I'm with ya on the rest!

Waffles are moving up the short list fast!  This weekends work is up in flux right now, but I now have a backup plan.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 14, 2019)

These would go well with some Nashville Hot Chicken!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 14, 2019)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Bookmarked for sure! Sounds and looks amazing!  Thanks for the link.


Great, I hope you enjoy them.


chef jimmyj said:


> Sounds great! I'd top them with some Chorizo, Eggs, Jack Cheese and Taco Bell FIRE sauce, (only thing I like from them.) For a great Breakfast...JJ


That sounds good enough to eat.


Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> I actually prefer the Hot over Fire.  It has better flavor to me.  I have a couple jars in the fridge...  Definitely not spicy but has a decent flavor to it.
> 
> But I'm with ya on the rest!
> 
> Waffles are moving up the short list fast!  This weekends work is up in flux right now, but I now have a backup plan.


 Y'all can have the Taco Bell sauce, but I'd still eat breakfast with you.


5GRILLZNTN said:


> These would go well with some Nashville Hot Chicken!


Danged Skippy they would.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 14, 2019)

Not a fan of waffles or pancakes but those certainly do look good.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 14, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Not a fan of waffles or pancakes but those certainly do look good.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks,
these for sure aren't your normal breakfast items.
Just cornbread cooked in my waffle iron.
Remember the Mac-n-Cheese waffles?
I never did pursue refining that recipe.
It sure does have potential.


----------



## b-one (Aug 14, 2019)

Amazing plate sir!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 15, 2019)

Love that this is getting some late recognition.  Really excellent cook Chili.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 15, 2019)

That Plate looks Awesome, John!!
Like.
Although I'm with "16quer" of the frying of the Onions.

Love me some Waffles too, but up here we only eat them for Breakfast with Maple Syrup & Butter.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Aug 15, 2019)

Yum! That looks good!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 15, 2019)

b-one said:


> Amazing plate sir!


Thanks B.


Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Love that this is getting some late recognition.  Really excellent cook Chili.


Thank you... Better late than never.


Bearcarver said:


> That Plate looks Awesome, John!!
> Like.
> Although I'm with "16quer" of the frying of the Onions.
> 
> ...


Thanks John.
Think of that waffle iron as a double-sided cast iron skillet... It is... They're getting fried.
And this is just funny looking cornbread.


Steve H said:


> Yum! That looks good!


Thank you Steve.


----------

